# MS FrontP. auf server installieren?



## FreakyMice (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gerne mal wissen wenn ich mirr noch einen server kaufe. Der z.B. linux hat oder ein anderes system auser Windows Server 2003 wie oder ob man diese Frontpage extensions installieren kann.


Es wäre ein detected Server. Also man kann alles machen was man will.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Februar 2004)

Wie auch immer, aber

1) Frontpage Extensions auf einem Linux Webserver sollte nicht funktionieren

2) Frontpage Extensions gehen doch sowieso nur mit dem IIS, oder täusche ich da ?

3) Frontpage (Extensions) = die Seuche schlechthin, also lieber Finger weg 

Ja dieser Post strotzt vor Subjektivität, aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass die breite Masse mir rechtgeben wird


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

Frontpage Extensions funktionieren auf einem Apache, aber in Punkt 3 gebe ich Dir 100%ig recht: Frontpage Extensions sind Müll.


----------



## FreakyMice (17. Februar 2004)

Ich gebe euch recht.

Ich wollte das ja nur mal wissen. Keine angst ich fasse das schon nich an  (Oder vielleicht doch, hmmm i don't know)


ich teste das nur mal so auser wenn ich nichts zu tun habe.


----------

